# NEW Guinea Pig and I don't Know



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't know if these noises are good or not. 

http://i1164.photobucket.com/albums...-B650-D1DCCCD9991C-31761-000003709A38A4A9.mp4


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

That's the happy guinea pig noise. 

Did you get more than one? Like rats, they're very social and love company.


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

JLSaufl said:


> That's the happy guinea pig noise.
> 
> Did you get more than one? Like rats, they're very social and love company.


My fiancé has him out almost all day. So we decided not to get a second one. And he gets along with my boy rats when there is run around time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

TheRatPack8 said:


> My fiancé has him out almost all day. So we decided not to get a second one. And he gets along with my boy rats when there is run around time.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Just like rats, no matter how much time you spend with them, the time alone is very sad and depressing. I kept guinea pigs for many years, please, please for the health of him, get him a friend.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Male Guinea pigs can't be housed together unless they're litter mates because they will fight. 
Congratulations he is a cutie. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh man that noise just made me want to get a guinea pig too cute


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I have read that males can be housed together but not as in as large of a group as females. I also know someone on youtube who has lots of video evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

mistymornings18 said:


> Male Guinea pigs can't be housed together unless they're litter mates because they will fight.
> Congratulations he is a cutie.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I've never heard of male guinea pigs fighting for any reason other than space issues, which is what would make females fight as well. I know plenty of people with males who have put them together during different life stages and never had a problem. Honestly I've heard of more people who have problems with females fighting than males.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Rumy91989 said:


> I've never heard of male guinea pigs fighting for any reason other than space issues, which is what would make females fight as well. I know plenty of people with males who have put them together during different life stages and never had a problem. Honestly I've heard of more people who have problems with females fighting than males.


Idk that's what I was told by a vet and several g. Pig keepers. They'll fight but i could've been given false information though when I looked it up seems the majority of what I read also said the same. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Piggiepigpigs/videos?view=0
This woman has all unrelated boars and she also just made a video of a g. pig rescue that has several boars living together(she also talks about how males do fight more than females though
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmtNrVSk60k


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

I would but I can't afford them to not get along and having to put them in separate cages. Because that just won't work. Right now I'm trying to get a spayed female to put with him but its going to take some time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

